# Interior noise levels



## jonegar1 (May 12, 2008)

I've been a Sentra owner for two weeks now. I am loving the 30(ish)mpg as opposed to the 13(ish)mpg I was getting in my Dodge Ram. So far I have no complaints other than petty preference stuff like, "I wish the gas pedal was a little more to the left and the brake pedal was a lot more to the left and so forth. I am a pretty big guy (6'/300 lbs) so I knew what I was getting into with a small car. I will say that the Sentra is the easiest to enter/exit than just about everything else I drove.

To my question: I'm getting some road noise drone from the trunk area bleeding through the back seats. The first time I drove in the rain I thought the trunk was open and the seats were down it was so noisy. My plan is to order some Brown Bread (or other noise deadening material) and remove the trunk area coverings and apply liberally everywhere. The "tomtom" drum sound gets to me after awhile. My parents have a Buick Rendezvous that is much worse with the noise so I can't complain too much. Anyone else notice the noise? I think it's purely a lack of proper sound deadening of a large metal cavity that is not separated by a solid wall.


----------



## davetuel (Jun 18, 2007)

Read the forum topic "New Sentra Disappoints". My first indication of a rear axle problem was a rumbling noise from the rear, like I had super snow tires on it. By the time I had it pinned down, the rear tires were hopelessly worn. I then went through months of hassle trying to get the problem fixed by Nissan. My suggestion to you is go to a independent wheel alignment shop (not the dealer) and have the alignment checked. Then go to the dealer, and ask them to tell you if anthing is wrong with the rear alignment. DO NOT let them rotate the tires; this will just hide the problem.


----------



## jonegar1 (May 12, 2008)

Your post was the first I read on the forum. I don't think this is quite the same thing. My noise matches bumps in the road and does not occur when the road is perfectly smooth. Though I do plan on having the alignment checked anyway. I honestly think my issue is a sensitive ear and a trunk area that is virtually void of sound deadening materials, including the lid itself. I'll update as I make changes.


----------



## DeLander (Aug 30, 2008)

raamaudio.com -----enough said !


----------



## bakerclint (Mar 3, 2009)

Did you ever get the problem fixed? what did you end up doing? My 07 does the same thing. Drives me nuts when it is raining.


----------



## metro273 (Sep 16, 2005)

Some of you need to apply Dynamat noise deadning material to your trunks if it bothers you that much.


----------



## jcasetnl (May 31, 2007)

You might look into raammat - it's well regarded.

I also don't care for the noise, but it's more for car stereo reasons. I was really close to doing a sound-deadening project. Might do it on my upcoming vacation. Probably do the trunk and front doors first and see how that goes. If it needs more, I can do the ceiling and floor and rear doors, though, that would be a LOT of work. 

Even for the trunk, figure it to be about a day-long project.


----------

